# 2013/2014 Propane Prices



## Wooden Head (Jun 30, 2013)

Just received my propane pricing from my current supplier. I'm in South Western Michigan. It's $1.89 a gallon pre-buy. What prices are you seeing.


----------



## bmblank (Jun 30, 2013)

If i were to prebuy that's probably about what I'd expect. I'm in northern mi. Cadillac to be exact.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 9, 2013)

Wooden Head said:


> Just received my propane pricing from my current supplier. I'm in South Western Michigan. It's $1.89 a gallon pre-buy. What prices are you seeing.


 
Lucky YOU! Capital District in NY is $2.90.9/gal...


----------



## lukem (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know about pre-buy, but I paid 1.69 for the last delivery a few months ago.


----------



## Heatsource (Jul 10, 2013)

Locals advertising $175 per gal- good time to fill up


----------



## JustWood (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got my prebuy contract monday.
$1.62/gal


----------



## Bret Chase (Jul 10, 2013)

I can get the Selkirk rate at will... I would use it if I had a larger demand than a gas range....  a 20# bottle every 6weeks works for me


----------



## 49er (Jul 11, 2013)

You guys are killing me with these prices. I just called our gas company and propane is selling for $3.21 today.


----------



## lmshewalt (Aug 19, 2013)

My pre-buy is $1.66 from Clio, Michigan. I'm considering it. Is there any down side to pre-buy, generally speaking?


----------



## oldspark (Aug 19, 2013)

1.39 here.


----------



## Wooden Head (Aug 20, 2013)

lmshewalt said:


> My pre-buy is $1.66 from Clio, Michigan. I'm considering it. Is there any down side to pre-buy, generally speaking?


 
There will be a min. you will need to buy and a period that you need to use it in. My supplier will credit my account for any dollars that I didn't use during that period. The credit is for the next season.


----------



## WNCBear (Aug 20, 2013)

$2.59/gallon here now.  Just over $3.00 at this time last year.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Aug 21, 2013)

Here in KC both summer fill and contract price is 1.44 a gal. with a 250 gal. minimum.
I can't believe the spread of prices, I would think they would be somewhat consistent.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

Well some years the farmers use a lot of propane so must be a larger amount bought in the midwest giving us a better price?


----------



## Stegman (Aug 21, 2013)

My tank is still at about 80 percent from last year, so I'm not currently looking to buy. But Massachusetts has a website that tracks prices, which were averaging $3.02 a gallon a week ago.

http://www.mass.gov/eea/energy-util...to-fuel-price-info/propane-price-surveys.html


----------



## potter (Aug 23, 2013)

1.89 at 600 gal pre buy


----------

